# BRASIL - one photo per post



## LFellipe (Aug 10, 2009)

DSoares said:


> Galópolis is a district of Caxias do Sul, Rio Grande do Sul State.


Caxias do Sul is very known!
seems be a calm and friendly place kay:
thank you for the information... I also didnt hear about Galópolis
Our Brazil is huuuuuuuge!:cheers:


----------



## LFellipe (Aug 10, 2009)

*Binacional ITAIPU*
Foz do Iguaçú - Paraguay

Was the biggest hidreletric, but now is China =/hno:









Source: Binacioanl Paraguay Brasil


----------



## Luiz Bazuca (Jun 19, 2007)

LFellipe said:


> *Binacional ITAIPU*
> Foz do Iguaçú - Paraguay
> 
> Was the biggest hidreletric, but now is China =/hno:
> ...


Three Gorges is bigger, but with a horrible maintenance, the dam is cracked.


----------



## Good_boy (Jun 13, 2009)

At any rate Itaipu produces more electricity than the chinese dam...


----------



## LFellipe (Aug 10, 2009)

Good_boy said:


> At any rate Itaipu produces more electricity than the chinese dam...


Yes, Chinese now is bigger, but Itaipú produces more electricity than Chinese


----------



## LFellipe (Aug 10, 2009)

*Imigrantes Road *

A Highway that links São Paulo to the Coast









Source: Abinfo


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

^^
Amazing!:cheers:


----------



## LFellipe (Aug 10, 2009)

^^ Amazing is this:



Rekarte said:


> Chapada Diamantina











caronainterativa.com

*Location: BAHIA STATE*


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

amazing.....


----------



## LFellipe (Aug 10, 2009)

*RIO 2016*









Wikimedia Commons


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Igreja de Nossa Senhora do Monte do Carmo - Rio de Janeiro


----------



## LFellipe (Aug 10, 2009)

^^ W-O-N-D-E-R-F-U-L-L Church!


----------



## LFellipe (Aug 10, 2009)

*Serra Rio Rasto - SANTA CATARINA *


----------



## Tarsis Scherer (Aug 26, 2009)

^^ You really like green :lol: 

*TERRA RONCA - GOIÁS STATE*









Fliker - Visit Brasil


----------



## Tarsis Scherer (Aug 26, 2009)

^^ In my opinion, the most beautiful place of Goiás!


----------



## jonio (Oct 1, 2009)

LFellipe said:


> * LENÇOIS MARANHENSES*, in the state of Maranhão
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Meraviglia assoluta!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome, very nice photos from Brasil :cheers:


----------



## LFellipe (Aug 10, 2009)

*ITAIMBEZINHO' CANION*

Santa Catarina - Rio Grande do Sul (suthernmost state) state.









Lbnu/PhotoBucket


----------



## Nout (Aug 2, 2006)

Beautiful country and beautiful pictures in this thread, thnx for sharing


----------



## LFellipe (Aug 10, 2009)

^^ Thank you for the comment, Nout


----------

